# Community welfare



## strider8173 (Jul 3, 2012)

1976...

White Hart Court opens its doors.

Used as sheltered housing for the elderly.
The building boasted 4 one bedroom
bungalows, 10 one bedroom flats and 30 bed sitting rooms, 2 wardens flats and communal
rooms together with an access road and car parking. ​1989...

approved for an extension, White Hart opened its doors to a new ground floor lounge and coffee bar.
with a nice new place to chill the OAPs were ready to wait out there final days in peace and warmth...​


2007...










​
Not even the homeless can find warmth here now..​And so we enter and walk where only the dead now linger....​











​
The rooms smell musty and damp, yet each has its own distinctive aroma....​


​
A piano sits forgot in a hallway, dragged from its rightfull place to play one last tune....​






















​
Then, out of the darkness, a sign, a warning....​


​
I take no notice and press on...
Then i find it, a room most terrifying...​
















​
After that i was glad to find some hope in all this dispear...​
















​
The Dinner Hall​







​

moving up stairs​

















​
Halls went on and on, each room small and empty, yet still holding a story of its own...​














​A faint shadow on the left end chair, a trick of the light? a lens fault or a resident claiming his favouite seat?​









​
And so i leave this forgotten place but i am not the last to walk these halls, i leave it to the ghosts...​


----------



## John_D (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice, good find, but, as an aside, have you ever thought about putting a spirit level on your camera?


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 3, 2012)

John_D said:


> Very nice, good find, but, as an aside, have you ever thought about putting a spirit level on your camera?



i have two on my tripod...but y be boring,, twist it up a bit.


----------



## st33ly (Jul 3, 2012)

John_D said:


> Very nice, good find, but, as an aside, have you ever thought about putting a spirit level on your camera?



Exactly what I was thinking haha.

Nice pics though mate!


----------



## smiler (Jul 3, 2012)

Great post, lovely pics and I enjoyed the captions, Many Thanks.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 3, 2012)

Just wondering why all your pix are on the p*ss so much?

I like the piano but the "perspective" kind of spoilt it for me a bit. 

Tell you what though, from the outside it looks proper "Jerry built"!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2012)

Interesting report for such a young building,great photos.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Good report, I enjoyed that...


----------



## Ratters (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice work here


----------



## mookster (Jul 3, 2012)

Decent report but my neck hurts....level(ish) photos please!


----------



## nelly (Jul 3, 2012)

Some nice photos there, but do a quick leg count on your tripod mate, the clue is in the name, Tri+Three, I have a feeling you may be missing one


----------



## Bambii (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice atmospheric pics - wonky or not 
And it even has the obligatory piano!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 3, 2012)

Liked that, the off angle increased the drama in some shots


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 3, 2012)

Great report & photos


----------



## kehumff (Jul 3, 2012)

wow , i got right into your story / captions, reall enjoyed and good pics thanks......and the more i stare at the chair pic the more my imagination see`s a person sitting there...very odd


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 4, 2012)

The angles r purposely done, my shots aren't just to show what a place is like I use them in other mediums as well projects ect. If you want them straight and level tilt your laptops, picture nazis.  

I was gonna post my next explore but I don't no if you'll appreciate it enough I might keep it from you.......


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 4, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> The angles r purposely done, my shots aren't just to show what a place is like I use them in other mediums as well projects ect. If you want them straight and level tilt your laptops, picture nazis.
> 
> I was gonna post my next explore but I don't no if you'll appreciate it enough I might keep it from you.......



There your pikkies you gotta do what you wanna do, perhaps next time take em upside down and through a prism haha.


----------



## nelly (Jul 4, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> The angles r purposely done, my shots aren't just to show what a place is like I use them in other mediums as well projects ect. If you want them straight and level tilt your laptops, picture nazis.
> 
> I was gonna post my next explore but I don't no if you'll appreciate it enough I might keep it from you.......



Ahhh. Feisty one you are!!!


----------



## Munchh (Jul 4, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Interesting report for such a young building,great photos.



This probably sums up my feelings too strider. I don't have a problem with the way you choose to present your photos, your choice. I quite like the quality of the pics and I quite like the running commentary.

This is however an object lesson in how to present a singularly uninspiring building in an amusing way. Abandoned?, yes. Within the spirit of a truly 'Derelict Place'?, not for me but we're not all the same are we.

I'd like to see what you can do with one of SK's Manor houses, an Asylum or maybe an old Military base. I feel you might win a few people over to your 'tilty' style.


----------



## Munchh (Jul 4, 2012)

nelly said:


> Ahhh. Feisty one you are!!!



lol, allright Yoda wind yer neck in


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 4, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> If you want them straight and level tilt your laptops



Funniest sentence I've seen today!

Great pics dude despite it looking mega trashed!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm usually laying down when I look at DP - these posts were the only ones that have been straight in a long time 

Personally I dont mind a bit of artistic stuff thrown in occasionally. A bit like HDR, it's ok in doses...


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 4, 2012)

Munchh said:


> ....I'd like to see what you can do with one of SK's Manor houses, an Asylum or maybe an old Military base. I feel you might win a few people over to your 'tilty' style.



ive got a few coming up and look forward to peoples comments..


----------



## nelly (Jul 5, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I'm usually laying down when I look at DP



Now I'm worried!!!!


----------



## Legup99 (Jul 10, 2012)

Best pics I've seen for a while, creates an atmosphere


----------

